# Agitator-less washer good?



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no agitator, energy efficient top load washers are definetly the wave of the future. They are pretty good but if I was buying a new washer dryer and spending that kind of money I would definetly go with a front loader.
LG has a very bad rep in the appliance service industry.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've read a lot of complaints about agitorless on the internet. But my wife's pals say it is good.
What do you mean about LG having a bad rep in the repair industry? They break down a lot or they are hard to repair, or they have bad service? Wifey's pals believe LG washer/dryers have superior technology and parts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We bought one of the agitatorless washers and we are not happy with it. Maybe we don't know how to use it yet but there are no instructions to say to use it any other way than the way we did with the regular washers. They will tear your clothes. I wouldn't buy another one if we have a choice.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

They appear to be the wave of the future-but da future ain't here yet. if you get one, follow the user guide to a T. if applicable to your setup; i'd also opt for the front load-i personaly like GE-it breaks but IMO less often than the only other one i'd consider=full size Whirl[not Sport]...LG's are harder to get parts and service for-when they break..don't know why they or Samsung are touted so highly-good marketing people?...moisture sensing has been around forever [auto cycle] the difference now is; they're using a lot more electronics to control it..so higher price point..in time dry or a unit that doesn't have it; they just cycle the heat off and on at a certain temp-in time for X # of min, in auto, they start and stop the timing process depending on whether the heat is on or off..the advantage is; can cut down on dryer time [auto cycle] if doesn't sense moisture...If you opt out of buying LG and your units break; Wifey and friends will break your bxxx's. they love when we're wrong.


----------

